# Feedback On Niagara Falls D.A.E. bonus week



## Sylvia W (Jan 12, 2008)

This is rather long.  On returning home Jan. 4, I sent the below correspondence to D.A.E.  They acknowledged the receipt of the correspondence and said someone would contact me.  I thought that I should give them a chance before posting on Tug.  Here is a copy of the correspondence that I sent D.A.E.:

After just returning from a great week in Niagara Falls, with our nine year old granddaughter, I was tempted to just let the concerns I had with the bonus week I obtained from you, go without mention.  However, I care about others who might also go there.

First I would like to say that my husband and I live in a 100 year old home heated by wood pellets.  Our kitchen badly needs to be renovated but we prefer to spend what disposable income we have on building memories.  We have exchanged into timeshares where I had to get permission from R.C.I supervisors to make the trade down – examples Tree Tops in the Poconos and Sedona Springs in Virginia.   I mention this to show we do not require Gold Crown luxury.

Before going to Niagara Falls, I contacted the number given on the confirmation for the bonus week.  It was two days later that my message was answered.  I asked about internet and was assured that Wi-fi was available.  I was told information on the area would be sent and was asked for my address.  I never received any information.  I was asked how many would be traveling and when I said my husband, my 9 year old granddaughter and myself, I was then told I should upgrade to a two bedroom for $250.  I said that was not necessary or affordable.  I was then told that all one bedrooms were up stairs and I should take the two bedroom to avoid stairs.  I said that was not necessary and we would pack accordingly.

On arriving to check in, the place was hard to find as the unit number was not included as part of the address.  The check-in was the longest I have ever encountered.  I was told to take a seat the person would be there shortly.  He (never did get his name) arrived talking on his cell phone and continued while I waited.  He took another two calls during the check-in.  I was asked for my driver’s license, and the number was recorded.  In fifteen years of timesharing this was a first.  He then said it would be $100 to upgrade to a two bedroom and I reluctantly agreed.  That plus the energy charge came to $185 and he would only take cash.  I made sure I got a receipt as I was uncomfortable with this transaction.

We had only been to the house a little while, when he rushed in to lock a door to the basement which he had forgotten to do.  My husband asked about internet and he again assured us there was Wi-fi.  My husband tried our laptop in every location in the house and there was no connection.

The next morning we were awakened by the sound of the smoke detector in the basement chirping indicating low battery.  We phoned and he said he would be there by 10.  This time when questioned about the internet he said that the houses on either side had Wi-fi and that because of the winter, we were not getting the signal.  In other words his paying guests were using Wi-fi from unsuspecting neighbours!  We waited until 11 for him to show up and then phoned and said we were wasting our vacation time and left.  The battery had been replaced when we returned and he left a note saying he was still looking into the internet.

That evening, when my granddaughter took her bath, we discovered that the Jacuzzi did not work.  Another phone call and we were told he knew but there was nothing he could do.  I said no wonder he wanted cash at check-in as there was no way I could stop payment on that as all was not as promised.  It was then he told me they do not have one bedrooms and that is why I was given a deal on the upgrade.  When I told him I thought our whole agreement was a lie, he hung up on me.

We are not unreasonable.  If I had been advised there was no internet before going on vacation, we would have arranged dial-up as we usually do and there would not have been any issues.  When checking in, if he had apologized and said that the Jacuzzi did not work, we would have been disappointed but understanding.  Having internet was important as that was how our granddaughter was to communicate with her mother and father who do not live together.  As long distance phone calls could not be made from the condo, we had to let her use our cell phone to make two lengthy calls each night.  I dread the bill for that!

We had the bottom floor of an old house.  It had new wiring added and the old electrical outlets and switches left, not working.  The ceiling fixture in the living room would flicker every once and awhile.  The kitchen had one working outlet for the light above the sink, the toaster, the coffee pot and the microwave.  You could only use two of those at a time.  My husband was nervous about the wiring.

There was a T.V. in the living room and both bedrooms.  There was a DVD /VCR on the shelf below the living room T.V.  This was another fraud as the T.V. ‘s were so old that they did not have any jacks to hook up anything too.  The cord for the DVD /VCR player just dangled behind and was unusable.

What was the second bedroom was not completely private.  It was separated from the living room by a pocket door that did not completely pull across all the way.  It was fine as we gave our granddaughter that room but if we had been traveling with another couple, it would not have been suitable.

The place was cold and drafty and the floors were especially cold.  There was one window in the living room that did not close tightly and with windy, below zero temperatures caused chills, especially at floor level.

On a scale of 1 to 10, I would have only given this place a 6 for cleanliness.  There were cobwebs and dust in corners.  If I had felt the blankets before bedtime, I would have stripped the beds and washed them.  When we raised the mini blinds to watch the fireworks, you could feel and smell the dust from them and the curtains.  My hand got sticky, taking plates from the cupboard, etc.  There was no broiler pan for the stove and other utensils like measuring cups, spoons etc that I am use to finding in timeshares, were not provided.

When we called to say that we would be leaving in 30 minutes, we were told to leave the place unlocked and the keys on the table.  I said I was very uncomfortable with this and said I would like the place inspected as I had left my credit card for damages.  He said that I should not be concerned and they would be there an hour or so after we left.  I said that I would be taking pictures of how we left the place.  What if someone came in after we left and stole something – I will be watching my credit statement carefully, that’s for sure.

All in all, we enjoyed our week in Niagara Falls with our granddaughter.  The timeshare was comfortable enough and allowed us to cook our meals and have some quality relax time while touring.  However, my dealings with Fantasy Holidays Inc. left me feeling very uncomfortable and I also feel they misrepresented their facilities.  I will never take another bonus week from Dial Exchange unless it is a timeshare that I can find ratings on through TUG and am now wondering about depositing my week, as I would hate to end up with a week like this in exchange.


----------



## CSB (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for posting that information here. I would like to know how DAE responds to your concerns. While I have not traded with them, other people have been very happy with DAE. Please keep us informed

Is the resort that you stayed in the Vacation Villas that I see listed with DAE?  

Sylvia, sorry that your vacation was not up to your hopes and expectations!


----------



## Sylvia W (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Cindy

Yes this is the Vacation Villas you see listed on DAE.  It is part of Fantasy Holidays Inc. - the same people who had R.V.'s listed with RCI some time ago.  This is not a resort but this organization says it has renovated many old homes in Niagara Falls.  However, I only saw the one we stayed in. Apparently the unit upstairs is 2 1/2 bedrooms.  There was only someone in there for the first night we were in Niagara Falls.  Will definitely let you know how and if DAE responds.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sylvia,

Sorry to hear of your unpleasant experience at the timeshare.  You should add your review to the resort reviews in the database as I'm sure it would be helpful to others.  I had thought about trading into this resort through DAE at some point in the future, but have reconsidered after reading your post.

FYI, I have only done one exchange through DAE to date (to Wales), but it was a terrific exchange, so don't let this one bad experience color your opinion.  I will be interested to hear how they respond, however.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 13, 2008)

Sylvia, thank you for posting. I remember that we were talking about this place through the forum a few months back. It sounds just...creepy. The lies, the forced "upgrade charge," the $185 in cash, the stolen WiFi, just horrible. Very disappointing, especially since, of course, there are hotels in the area. Thank you for writing such a clear letter to DAE and sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## Sylvia W (Jan 24, 2008)

DAE was very apologetic and offered me a bonus week.  Makes you glad that there are customer oriented options to RCI.


----------



## jgirvine (Jan 24, 2008)

Sylvia W said:


> DAE was very apologetic and offered me a bonus week.  Makes you glad that there are customer oriented options to RCI.



Thanks for updating us.  I have just deposited a week with DAE and was curious how they would handle this.


----------

